# UV sterilizer



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Can a UV Sterilizer help me out with my phosphate issue or is it just to kill bacteria?

thx


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Won't help the phosphate problem. UV just kills "bugs".


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

herefishy said:


> on't help the phos[hate problem. UV just kills "bugs".


What ever you are trying to say didn't make sense.....

I think you meant ''Won't help the phosphate problem and it just kills bugs. TY.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Late nights and computers don't mix. And to think I was a spelling bee champ when I was younger. lol


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

But don't UV sterilizers also help prevent the growth of all types of algae?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Most types.


----------

